# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] SAMSUNG, TV, UE40J5150AS, ΕΠΙΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΛΗΨΗ, για ανταλακτικά!

## BASILIS971

Καινούργια, δούλεψε μόνο 1 εβδομάδα, έπεσε και έσπασε η οθόνη, λειτουργεί! Υπάρχει και σχετικό βίντεο,

----------

